# Monarch Mountain Colorado



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmmmm, well I agree with your review. Though I never experience lift lines down there. Oh yeah, I use the ski area across the street from Monarch mountain...

Definitely a gem. In recent years with the addition of Mirkwood and cat skiing, it's starting to make a name for itself. Good for business, bad for us. Glad you enjoyed it. The only knock I have on that place is the vert is a little short, just barely but it is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

ou go past monarch on the way to wolf creek?!? I go down I25 and then through alamosa...

anyways, its a good place. about 2 hours away for me. usually the lines are pretty good but Ive seen them long as well (long comparitively to other days there). 

I need to hit mirkwood but never have someone that want to go with me...

I just need to start hiking alone in the resort areas...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

From where I live its easiest to take 24 or 9 over to 285 and shoot to 160 that way. If I lived in the city I'd definitely take 125 every time. The only reason I do take 125 is if 70 west and 285 are closed. From my house I can get to Fairplay in about 1 hour if traffic and roads are good.

Maybe I was there on a bunk weekend but mid day saturday mostly and sunday there were a few pretty good lift lines at the bottom. It was fine once we got up to the higher lifts where the beginners don't roam  . It certainly wasn't bad.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

what days? I was there last weekend it was nice...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I rode Monarch last friday, saturday, and sunday. Friday was the shit. There was quite a bit of snow on the ground.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Hmmm I was there then!! I was the dude running around only in a tshirt. maybe you saw me...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I actually do remember seeing a dude running around in a t-shirt and gloves. If it was you I think I saw you with a couple other people too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> I actually do remember seeing a dude running around in a t-shirt and gloves. If it was you I think I saw you with a couple other people too.


I went with 4 other people but I would say nearly half the day I was riding alone...

Black tshirt and grey grenade mittens eh?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

SUPERGILDO said:


> I went with 4 other people but I would say nearly half the day I was riding alone...
> 
> Black tshirt and grey grenade mittens eh?


Yep thats ringing a bell. I think I only saw one person there riding in a t-shirt and it was on Sunday.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> Yep thats ringing a bell. I think I only saw one person there riding in a t-shirt and it was on Sunday.


yup and thats the day i was riding jacketless...


----------

